# FaceTime et sonnerie



## Bibou26 (3 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir a tous,

Je suis depuis peu l heureuse propriétaire d un iMac.
Je n ais jamais eu de Mac au paravent et donc je découvre.
J'aimerais changer ( ou plutôt mettre) une sonnerie pour FaceTime ... Je ne trouve pas la solution donc je me tourne vers vous en espérant que vous saurez m aider!!!! 
Mille merci à vous. Biz


----------



## noerubiks (7 Mars 2012)

Salut ! 

Je ne crois pas que c'est possible !


----------



## laurent56480 (21 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Apparemment les notifications Facetime arrivent par Mail, donc il vous suffit de paramétrer une règle dans Mail:
Vous allez dans Préférences, vous cliquez sur Règle, puis vous en ajoutez une et essayez de régler comme ça :





Je n'utilise pas Facetime donc je ne sais pas si ça fonctionne.


----------



## Lucv (11 Août 2014)

Bibou26 a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous,
> 
> Je suis depuis peu l heureuse propriétaire d un iMac.
> Je n ais jamais eu de Mac au paravent et donc je découvre.
> ...



j'ai trouvé ce lien qui résume la marche à suivre, merci à mysty

http://forum.frenchiphone.com/index.php?topic=71119.0


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2014)

La sonnerie utilisée par Facetime est un fichier nommé vc~ringing.aif qui se trouve dans le package de FaceTime dans /Contents/resources

Il suffit de remplacer ce fichier par celui de votre choix (au format .aif) en le nommant exactement pareil

(oups, le temps de rechercher le message sur lequel j'avais déjà donné la solution, je vois que Lucv l'a également donnée...
La différence c'est que dans le lien donné par Lucv on peut comprendre qu'on peut mettre un fichier mp3 tout en le renommant vc~ringing.aif... je ne suis pas sûr que ça fonctionne. Je vous recommande de mettre un fichier au format aiff)


----------



## xounet (11 Octobre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> La différence c'est que dans le lien donné par Lucv on peut comprendre qu'on peut mettre un fichier mp3 tout en le renommant vc~ringing.aif... je ne suis pas sûr que ça fonctionne. Je vous recommande de mettre un fichier au format aiff)



Le fichier M4R fonctionne...


----------

